# XI'AN | Nanfeihong Plaza II | 196m | 41 fl | 134m | 29 fl | U/C



## Haieg (Aug 17, 2020)

If this was not such a stunning design, I would not have created this thread 🙃.
posted on gaoloumi by

blue902























progress from 9th January 2021 posted on gaoloumi by

皓瀚霏凡









I also wanted to point out that the gaoloumi members think it is possible that the main tower might exceed 200m as 196m is only the height of the highest floor.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

The building has no name?


----------



## Haieg (Aug 17, 2020)

Thank you ^^


----------



## germanicboy (Jul 17, 2020)

Zaz will be happy to see fat buildings


----------



## Haieg (Aug 17, 2020)

posted on gaoloumi by 皓瀚霏凡 on 30th June 2021


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-01-21 by 皓瀚霏凡 










2022-03-13 by 盖世


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@zwamborn, @Khale_Xi , please, updates


----------



## Haieg (Aug 17, 2020)

2022.10.21 
posted on gaoloumi by 皓瀚霏凡 








also they have changed the height to 200m and 150m on the gaoloumi forum


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

germanicboy said:


> Zaz will be happy to see fat buildings


it got much skinnier than toranomon azabudai 😭 😭 😭


----------

